# Kindle 3 Wi-Fi has trouble finding my home network



## Char1ie (May 5, 2010)

Kindle 3 finds six other networks in my neighborhood, but has trouble finding mine.  My laptop, my wii and a media player have no trouble with it.  When I do a scan for networks, mine does not show up.  I can stand right next to the router.  If I unplug and restart my router, it then shows up on the kindle and connects with a strong signal.  Fine, until the next time I want to connect, and I have to do the same thing again.  

Any idea what's happening here? 
Router:  Linksys WRT150N


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

Check in your router configuration what channel it is set to use, or is it Auto?

The channels are 1-11 in the US (1-13 in Europe), and it may be that immediately after you boot up your router it picks one channel, then decides after a while to switch to a different channel. If the channel it switches to is one the Kindle can't cope with, this might give the problems you've described.

I'd especially check that the location is set correctly, and even if you are in Europe, maybe force it to use the channel 1-11 range. 

I used to set my router to channel 13 (in the UK) because I thought it might be quieter, but found some devices couldn't see it there so set it back to the 1-11 range.


----------



## Char1ie (May 5, 2010)

Thanks to Morf.  This seems to have worked.  I changed the Router setting to channel 11 instead of "Auto".  My Kindle has gone asleep and been awakened several times now and each time the Wi-Fi connects.

I would guess that Wi-Fi only works when the Kindle is awake.  If I subscribe to a newspaper, I would have to wake up my kindle before I leave the house each day if I want my paper to be there when I get to work and have my morning coffee.  This is something I didn't think about when I decided to get the Wi-Fi only Kindle.


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

Let's hope that solves the problem permanently!

Not sure about the wifi in sleep mode, my understanding was that if wireless was on, it stayed on even when the Kindle was asleep so that books were delivered, but I've never tested this to be sure. I'm also not sure if this is the case for wifi or only for 3G. 

Have you tried leaving the wireless on with the Kindle in sleep and checked to see if your subscription gets delivered? Maybe it will connect from time to time and check if there is anything waiting for it.


----------



## ff2 (Oct 20, 2010)

I don't know if Amazon has a different method of  "contacting" the k3 wifi when asleep but I use Calibre to download and automatically send periodicals to my wifi k3.  They do NOT arrive overnight while my k3 is asleep.  They do not arrive until I wake it up and start reading or doing other checks on it.  So, unless Amazon has a different contact method (which they might), the Calibre email to my k3's address does not come while asleep.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I've gotten in the habit of turning wireless on. . .heading to the bathroom for morning ablutions. . .and then turning wireless of when I retrieve the Kindle to stow in my bag for the day.  That's usually enough time for any updates to my subscriptions to show up. . . .


----------

